
A laptop computer today is 96% cheaper than a 1994 model and 1,000X better - Gabriel-Lewis
http://www.aei.org/publication/technology-has-advanced-so-rapidly-that-a-laptop-computer-today-is-96-cheaper-than-a-1994-model-and-1000x-better/
======
DrScump
But browsing is only 1.3 times faster, given modern adware.

------
Finnucane
Surprising message from the AEI--don't worry about income inequality, because
consumer electronics are cheap!

